# ttrs manual or auto ???



## ibiz-rs (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,

I have been looking for ttrs for a while now. I just wondered if there is much difference in speed / acceleration between manual and auto?.

Also I will be mapping to stage 1 or 2 so again is there even less difference between man and auto once mapped?.

Just trying to decide if to go for a cheaper manual or wait around for a decent auto.

Also if you know or could keep an eye out for any decent deals 27-33k 61 onwards 30k or less miles.

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Theres 2 or 3 on the classifieds here currently


----------



## ibiz-rs (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply, I'm new to the forum, how do I get to the classifields lol.

Any take on man or auto?

Thanks 
Sam


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

ibiz-rs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I'm new to the forum, how do I get to the classifields lol.
> 
> ...


Welcome Sam think you need over a certain amount of Posts before you have access to the Marketplace.
I have S-Tronic but need Auto's due to a Spinal Problem they are quoted as being slightly quicker off the mark but think once moving doubt there's much in it People will have different views on what gearbox to have but think the only way you'll really know is if you can get to try them both and make up your own mind (Although you may need the S-Tronic over a longer period to find it's true merits)
TTRS seem to be very popular at the moment as there's a few Threads with others looking as well Not many Cars about For Sale either so you may have to sacrifice a few options if you have a list of must haves just to get a descent one.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

If you want the fastest accelerating then go with the S-tronic (for the few ms quicker it is...)

If you are a driver and want to 'drive' the car yourself, then go manual.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

This manual vs auto is always the biggest debate on here lol , iv got manual but would go for s tronic if I had the chance again


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

mines for sale !


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Candyturbo said:


> mines for sale !


 very nice and well looked after example here


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

I asked the same question before I bought mine.

The Stronic is faster 0-62 as Stock, compared to a mapped stage 1 manual. That information turned all manual cars down for me.

I had stronic on my old TTS also, and i guess once you have owned a stronic, you will never go back.

Even the Porsche GT3 have PDK (similar to Stronic). Its the future.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Snappy79 said:


> I asked the same question before I bought mine.
> 
> The Stronic is faster 0-62 as Stock, compared to a mapped stage 1 manual. That information turned all manual cars down for me.
> 
> ...


so your saying a stock s tronic is faster than a stage 1 manual ?????


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> Candyturbo said:
> 
> 
> > mines for sale !
> ...


cheers adam


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought a stock s tronic is about the same as a stage 1 manual


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

A stage 1 manual is slowar than a stock stronic. YES. Thats a fact. Try it if you like. Launch control save a lot of time.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

oh that's disappointing lol I do believe you


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Other than the performance gains, s-tronic is just a heck of a lot more fun to drive on a performance machine. Its also nice to have both hands firmly planted on the steering wheel whist accelerating at a colossal speed also.
As this technology advances and gets cheaper, manuals will surely become retro and purchased by a select few.

Adam, did you make any decisions on going for an s-tronic?


----------



## MGuruX (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine is manual. Unfortunately, no stronic version here in Canada. from a resell POV, stronic will appeal to a broader group of people. Now, I'd investigate a little more around remapping and stronic issues. Not sure if those are now a thing of the past but worth checking.


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Snappy79 said:


> A stage 1 manual is slowar than a stock stronic. YES. Thats a fact. Try it if you like. Launch control save a lot of time.


i find that hard to believe and even if it is 10 launches and the box goes bang ! so not long term lol


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Candyturbo said:


> Snappy79 said:
> 
> 
> > A stage 1 manual is slowar than a stock stronic. YES. Thats a fact. Try it if you like. Launch control save a lot of time.
> ...


Check this out.

The white car has stronic, and stage 1

The other car has stage 2, and manual..

I know the difference between stage 1 and 2 is not that great compared to stock vs Stage 1. But this is rolling start, and should benefit the manual, as the stronic cant use the launch control. I tried both cars before i bought, and it is a huge difference from 0. The stronic makes you dizzy from zero, and the manual is just not on the same page.

There are people on this forum that have done a couple of hundred launches, so I guess it won't pop.

Video:


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

RichP said:


> Other than the performance gains, s-tronic is just a heck of a lot more fun to drive on a performance machine. Its also nice to have both hands firmly planted on the steering wheel whist accelerating at a colossal speed also.
> As this technology advances and gets cheaper, manuals will surely become retro and purchased by a select few.
> 
> Adam, did you make any decisions on going for an s-tronic?


 think Iv decided to stick with manual now and go down the loba 500p route


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Snappy79 said:


> Candyturbo said:
> 
> 
> > Snappy79 said:
> ...


Interesting video i saw that, although jonny C has proved he can shift quicker than s tronic and have more fun 

In all honesty it doesnt really matter on the road. half a second to 60 you wouldnt notice unless you just drag race everyone.
I enjoy manual but i would like to try dsg or s tronic next but i test drove a RS3 and was bored by the end of the route so im not sure!


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

For the average joe auto will be slightly quicker but if u shift fast there's hardly any differance at all, in fact it's basically the same if u semi flat shift to keep boost on.

I test drove a manual and auto rs back to back at an audi dealership before buying the manual so i know what im talkin about.

There are more and more cases of auto boxes going wrong and it's only gonna get worse...

The manual is more fun because u can dip the clutch early / mid corner to kick the back endout, cant do that in an auto!

My mate has an stronic and my car is quicker to 60! U can hit 60 in 2nd in the manual, it goes in to 3rd gear to 60mph ith the auto... Both cars running std maps although i am decatted. :mrgreen:


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> think Iv decided to stick with manual now and go down the loba 500p route


Wow, that's gonna be some machine


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh yea I forgot to mention u can launch way harder in a manual aswell, it's up to u what rpm u want to launch at not some computer chip. Often the stronic makes the wrong decisions when shifting.

For me the stronic feels sanitised with an overall detached feel - with the manual u can be a hooligan if u like plus its awsome fun rev matching while downshifting!! Love it!

I must admit my new gear box is quicker than the old one tho by quite a bit.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Denty said:


> For the average joe auto will be slightly quicker but if u shift fast there's hardly any differance at all, in fact it's basically the same if u semi flat shift to keep boost on.
> 
> I test drove a manual and auto rs back to back at an audi dealership before buying the manual so i know what im talkin about.
> 
> ...


There must be something serious wrong with your mates RS.


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

No mate, his car is perfect with far less miles than mine, its also 2.5 years younger than my rs.

I can shift quickly, my car launches harder than his and like I said, mine is fully decatted.


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

Denty said:


> For the average joe auto will be slightly quicker but if u shift fast there's hardly any difference at all, in fact it's basically the same if u semi flat shift to keep boost on.
> 
> I test drove a manual and auto rs back to back at an audi dealership before buying the manual so i know what im talkin about.
> 
> ...


He must have arthritis in his right foot!


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Denty said:


> For the average joe auto will be slightly quicker but if u shift fast there's hardly any differance at all, in fact it's basically the same if u semi flat shift to keep boost on.


Unless you're a highly skilled and experienced race driver I can't believe that. You may be able to compete with dual clutch s-tronic with the occasional gear change, but to consistently change gear at under .2 seconds is unrealistic.

I'm not knocking manual, it certainly deserves its merits, but I'm sure Hamilton wont be using a manual shift transmission F1 this year for a very particular reason - it's too slow.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

You can't compare a formula one car to a audi tt ha ha. Ones a road car and ones a racing car and also the technology is quite different. Both have their merits. Manual's suit some people and auto suits others (people who can't drive :lol: )Just be happy with what you have. This argument on here is getting quite boring now.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

So basically its the car that wins the F1 and not the driver? :?

Stronic or manual, the car is stonking end of. Its down to personal choice, try both, see which YOU prefer.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

jimojameso said:


> You can't compare a formula one car to a audi tt ha ha.


Why not? They're both cars and 'RS' stands for Racing Sport. Both transmissions aim is to change gear as quickly as possible. The point was however, why they don't put a manual shift in an F1 car. If you're bored, go do something else...


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

Stronic for me as I sit in alot of traffic on my commute and also love the bangs on gear change. You can always put it in full manual mode and control shifts, as mentioned try both and see what suits you best


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

OP do you live in the south? If so pop along to AmDs on Sunday 1st Feb, should be a mix on manual and stronic there and sure you could get a couple of passanger rides if needed


----------



## ibiz-rs (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow this post really blew up. Thank you all for your advice and opinion. I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the extra 3 to 4k for the stronic.

I'm up in sheffield if anyone wants to show me theirs, ttrs thst is.

Cheers guys


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> So basically its the car that wins the F1 and not the driver? :?


Ha ha i never said that. :lol:


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

RichP said:


> jimojameso said:
> 
> 
> > You can't compare a formula one car to a audi tt ha ha.
> ...


Ha ha an audi tt is designed to pop down the shops as well as go quick. It has to perform many different functions. A formula one car is deisgned to be driven flat out all the time around a racetrack. Yes RS does stand for Renn (racing) sport.

I'm not disputing it's quicker. It is quicker, fact!

Yes i am bored. Better get back to work. We have a race car to launch next week. :lol:


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

jimojameso said:


> I'm not disputing it's quicker. It is quicker, fact!


Yeah, well that's what I was saying, not that a TT is like an F1 car :roll:


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

RichP said:


> jimojameso said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not disputing it's quicker. It is quicker, fact!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jimojameso said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically its the car that wins the F1 and not the driver? :?
> ...


It is mostly the car these days, I mean where is the skill in them all having launch control? Won't be long before they can automate the car to drive the race itself and not need the driver :lol:


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> jimojameso said:
> 
> 
> > Blade_76 said:
> ...


Have you seen the new audi RS7 that drives itsellf? It's not far off ha ha


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

ibiz-rs said:


> Wow this post really blew up. Thank you all for your advice and opinion. I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the extra 3 to 4k for the stronic.
> 
> I'm up in sheffield if anyone wants to show me theirs, ttrs thst is.
> 
> Cheers guys


Can of Worms Questions like that just don't start the next one off whether to have Buckets or Standard Seats :lol: 
Like for like you should find S-Tronic Cars tend to be about £1K more just that there will be cheaper Manual Cars available as they were launched 2009 whereas the S-Tronic wasn't available until late 2010 (2011 Models) Lot of Abused Cars out there so when you do make up your mine worth trying to get as much History about the Car as possible.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Real Thing said:


> ibiz-rs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this post really blew up. Thank you all for your advice and opinion. I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the extra 3 to 4k for the stronic.


They always do!
Ultimately only you can tell what's worth 3-4k to you. 
To some people that's a lot of money, for others not so much.
Would you get more enjoyment or value by spending it on something else?
etc.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

jimojameso said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> > jimojameso said:
> ...


Aww go on then 

We'll all be driving around like robots in our fully automated self-drive Google cars soon anyway. No point in worrying about transmission then.


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

RichP said:


> We'll all be driving around like robots in our fully automated self-drive Google cars soon anyway. No point in worrying about transmission then.


Ha ha very true :lol:


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Daily car and lot of traffic I would get a s-tronic.
Fun and driving, I would take a manual.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

ibiz-rs said:


> Wow this post really blew up. Thank you all for your advice and opinion. I'm just trying to decide if it's worth the extra 3 to 4k for the stronic.
> 
> I'm up in sheffield if anyone wants to show me theirs, ttrs thst is.
> 
> Cheers guys


If you scroll down the the topics a bit, you will fond a guy how was wondering swapping his manual into a stronic and put 10k on the table (also a newer car).

Stronic +
- faster acceleration
- much cooler sound
- its the trend, and future (ref. The new 911 GT3, GTR, all ferrari's, all Lambos, all bugatti's and so on).
- better in traffic
- the clutches can handle more torque than the manual clutch (only applicable when tuning you RS)
- Easier to sell in the future
- You can choose to be involved, and smile everytime you change gear with the flappers.... bang bang bang.

Manual +
- If you like dinosours, you own one ;-)
- if you like to rev you car as high as you like, this is the car for you. 
- Cheaper if something goes very wrong, but the DQ500 box is very good, and cant be compared to the old DQ250 you find in most VW and small audi's (TTS, TT, S3 etc).
- lower price on the car. 
- You are involved all the time if thats what you like.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

It's the trend because it lowers the emissions for reducing the manufacturers C02 output throughout their product range enabling them to be able to produce/sell us more exciting products...but the double clutch systems are still expensive to manufacturer.
I've had 3 dsg/s tronic cars now and I love em especially for lazy commute touring type driving, but ultimately as far as where ultimate control of your car and gear changing is concerned the double clutch gearbox still needs work.
For how often many will need this level of control then the S Tronic will be the best option. 
As for traffic light grad prix drivers and number boasters the the S Tronic is a sure fire winner. Enjoy :wink:


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Templar said:


> It's the trend because it lowers the emissions for reducing the manufacturers C02 output throughout their product range enabling them to be able to produce/sell us more exciting products...but the double clutch systems are still expensive to manufacturer.
> I've had 3 dsg/s tronic cars now and I love em especially for lazy commute touring type driving, but ultimately as far as where ultimate control of your car and gear changing is concerned the double clutch gearbox still needs work.
> For how often many will need this level of control then the S Tronic will be the best option.
> As for traffic light grad prix drivers and number boasters the the S Tronic is a sure fire winner. Enjoy :wink:


Haha. Yes.

Nissan GTR, All Ferrari's, all Lamborghini's, all performance Porsches uses double clutch gear box's to reduce CO2. RIGHT!!

You made my day!!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Stage1 stronic will pull ahead of a stage2 manual thanks to the gear changes.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Snappy79 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > It's the trend because it lowers the emissions for reducing the manufacturers C02 output throughout their product range enabling them to be able to produce/sell us more exciting products...but the double clutch systems are still expensive to manufacturer.
> ...


Glad it made you smile...just bare in mind the engine capacity of the cars you've mentioned there. Car manufacturers are constantly being squeezed by government regulations to reduce their carbon footprint across their range.
Don't get me wrong I can see the performance advantages in many cases but to get an idea of what I'm on about have a browse through this:
http://ec.europa.eu/clima/policies/tran ... dex_en.htm


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

at the end of the day its down to opinion.

a manual will always involve you in the car more.

a s tronic tuned ttrs will be one of the quickest cars on UK road from the line with no real effort

Persoanlly i chose manual because i couldnt justify another 8k and i test drove a rs3 and was bored i didnt know what the box was doing it was so delayed in making a decision.

I think in the future i will go for S tronic and have a real long test drive maybe that will set them apart.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I've had 3 S Tronic cars my current is a S4 with7 speed so I have got good grounds for comparison I think. Day to day I like the S Tronic but better control most certainly comes from a manual box.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Templar said:


> Well I've had 3 S Tronic cars my current is a S4 with7 speed so I have got good grounds for comparison I think. Day to day I like the S Tronic but better control most certainly comes from a manual box.


I too am on my third auto, and for normal use it's great especially when touring, and if you get bored you can always use the paddles or push the selector over and use the selector to change up or down.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Keith, might have a little surprise for you when we meet up soon :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Templar said:


> Hello Keith, might have a little surprise for you when we meet up soon :wink:


I know whattttt it isssssss..
Leave your cheque book at home Keith.
Steve

Ps I had Audi DSG, then Audi S-Tronic and now VW DSG all in the same TT, but not at the same time.
I prefer twin clutch and paddles as I get to keep both hands on the wheel and the fun blipping the gears is addictive..
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Keith, might have a little surprise for you when we meet up soon :wink:
> ...


Now don't spoil it Steve..hehe..nothing confirmed yet :lol:

My S Tronic could be a little lazy at times when I wanted multiple down shifts. Great going up and down one gear mind.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

jimojameso said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> > jimojameso said:
> ...


Lmao! Image stolen!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Templar said:


> Hello Keith, might have a little surprise for you when we meet up soon :wink:


Window shopping can turn out expensive


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

j8keith said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Keith, might have a little surprise for you when we meet up soon :wink:
> ...


Hmmm...Don't do handbags and gladrags :lol:


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

i had my manual rs revo ed yesterday , if a standard s tronic goes like that buy an s tronic cause it dont need mapping imo


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think that could be the power boost tbh :wink: 
Take it you're pleased with the remap then mate ?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Templar said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


What about those shops with big sliding windows and serve free coffee whilst you wait.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

And tempting us with four wheeled wonderfulness?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Templar said:


> And tempting us with four wheeled wonderfulness?


Those new Tesco Trolleys are quite something, four wheel steering, each wheel going in a different direction.


----------



## V2AAA (Jan 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the S Tronic boxes are possibly Moe economic on motorway journeys too


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The 7-speed stronic most definitely is, its 7th gear is slightly higher than the manual's 6th.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

in the Stronic 2000 rpm will be around 70 mph


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

84ish at 3k i found in my manual variant.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

6th is also higher in the Stronic


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

From memory my V6 S4 S Tronic was around 1.5k at 80, hardly broke a sweat so I imagine the 7 speed S Tronic in the RS wouldn't be better mpg than the manual. Still, liking the total control of the manual in the RS although I'm going to brush up on my starts, can bog down on fast starts if you're timing is off.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If modding..I seem to think my DSG is 90mph at 3k rpm but only 6 speed.
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> If modding..I seem to think my DSG is 90mph at 3k rpm but only 6 speed.
> Steve


What's yourV6 rev up to Steve ?


----------

